# Vintage Lathe Help



## Improv (Aug 13, 2008)

I picked up this lathe at auction a few months back. I smoked a couple motors testing it out. After taking out the shaft out, the forward headstock bushing is what was clearly binding as I was trying to get the shaft out.

My two questions are:
1) What is the best method to address the issue (assuming I have identified the proper issue).

2) Does anyone recognize this lathe? The only potential marking I can find on it is a tiny remainder of what appears to have been a red sticker on the side of the headstock. No apparent markings on the casting (top, sides, front, back, underneath, or inside any cavity). It takes a MT1 in both the head and tailstock. The motor that came with it is a 1/6 hp GE, but no telling if that was a replacement motor for the previous owner(s) or not.
























If I am missing anything, feel free to ask and I'll fill in if I can.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice old iron!

The best source of information and help with this sort of thing is the Old Wood Working Machinery forum, www.owwm.org -- the folks over there are specialists in old gear.

Good luck getting it sorted out and running again.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I do not have any information on the lathe. Duncan gave good advice to check Vintage Machinery.

Looks like the headstock has two babbit bearings.

Babbit is a special alloy which is self lubricating and has been used in bearing applications for over a hundred years. These can take very large loads.

I would look to see if you can avoid replacing the bearings. The shaft may be easier to replace. 

Check if the shaft is round where it runs through the bearings.

Clear out the grease pots used to apply lubrication to the bearings. Likely filled with dried out hardened old grease.

I have a house fan which uses babbit bearings. The grease had also dried on the shaft over time and needed to be cleaned off. If you are lucky, this is your issue with the shaft.

Back when this was made, a 1/6HP motor was a decent size motor. I bet physically bigger than a 1/2HP motor today.

Assuming you get the bearing/shaft issue resolved, I would get a 1/2HP motor from either Tractor Supply or Grizzly. A smaller motor will bog down too easily.

Good luck, and keep posting progress. It is good to see old iron brought back to life.


----------



## b sco (Nov 8, 2010)

This lathe has bronze bushings.
Clean up the shaft so it rotates easily,clean out oil cups,and refill with light oil to start with, then use heavier oil after light oil runs out.


----------



## Improv (Aug 13, 2008)

It would seem that I have a 1940's Powr-Kraft manufactured by Duro and sold my Montgomery Ward as ID'd by the good folk a owwm.org. I can see a very, very similar model in the 1941 Duro catalog that they have at the site. Unfortunately, they don't have an instruction manual in their pdf stash.

http://www.owwm.org/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=127862&p=858506#p858506

Now to figure out how to properly refurbish an old machine.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## prestonbill (Oct 27, 2010)

Cool looking old lathe.It looks to me like those are new bushings or almost new. The last owner may have put new ones in and the one that is tight may need to be honed. Make sure there are lube holes and make sure they are clean. As b sco stated by useing light oil and if that doesn't take care of the problem you may have to honed a little. If it turns now but is tight it wouldn't take much. Using 320 or 400 wet and dry sand paper will probably do it. Clean the shaft like this also. These are just my ideas so use as you wish and go easy if you do this.


----------



## Improv (Aug 13, 2008)

After multiple distractions, including a long stretch of freezing temperatures, I moved this project indoors and got it mostly finished up. I used some 3M fine grit emery cloth on the bushings and shaft and can now reinsert without effort and it turns easily by hand. I've got it mounted to a base an the spindle axis is ~48" high so I don't need to lean over the work (I'm 6'5"). Just need to install the 1/2 hp motor, put felt into the oilers, and move it back out to the shop.

A question on the oilers: It had no felt in them, so I have no reference on the material quality or how they should be packed. The bushing holes line up with the oilers and my internet searches suggest the felt needs to get down and contact the shaft. I've run across some felt quality designations (like 'F1'), but its also been suggested that felt from felt-packed boots is good enough as well. Need to get this resolved before taking it on its maiden spin.










Regards,
Steve


----------



## IVANHO (Oct 27, 2012)

I have that lathe. It is a Montgomery Wards Lathe. In your picture number two there should be a bearing in the recess. The is stop coller on the shaft to keep it in place. I don't have any felt in the oil holes and don't think there ever was any. I just cleaned up the bronze bearings, replaced the front bearing and repaced the shaft. I had to turn left hand threads on the end of the shaft. Yours may be a slightly newer model then mine. I got mine from my uncle in 1957. I am still using that lathe. I actually was able to turn a 6" bowl on it. Mainly I use it for spindle work. I have a fairly new big boy lathe also but I love my old MG lathe. Have fun with it. I use a 1/2 hp motor with mine. Good Luck


----------



## Piper (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi,
I had a similar issue and have similar sleeves. I cleaned it out, loaded it with grease, and put it together. I probed the oil fill and put in 10 SAE oil and just kept it full. Since, It has not been a problem. I have not taken it up to full speed since, though.

I got some great advice here. 
I was not able to pull the felt and repack it, I think they packed it, then inserted the sleeves.

This is the thread with photos farther down.
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f12/craftsman-lathe-overheating-44228/

Good luck with it.


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

I would go to www.vintagemachinery.org and look at the PHOTO section and select WOOD LATHES. There will be hundreds of them, so it may take a while to look through them.


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

IVANHO said:


> I have that lathe. It is a Montgomery Wards Lathe. In your picture number two there should be a bearing in the recess. The is stop coller on the shaft to keep it in place. I don't have any felt in the oil holes and don't think there ever was any. I just cleaned up the bronze bearings, replaced the front bearing and repaced the shaft. I had to turn left hand threads on the end of the shaft. Yours may be a slightly newer model then mine. I got mine from my uncle in 1957. I am still using that lathe. I actually was able to turn a 6" bowl on it. Mainly I use it for spindle work. I have a fairly new big boy lathe also but I love my old MG lathe. Have fun with it. I use a 1/2 hp motor with mine. Good Luck


You wouldn't happen to have a part number for that bearing, would you? Thanks.:thumbsup:


----------



## SeniorSitizen (May 2, 2012)

If sleeve bearings are designed for a felt it's common to have a slot milled for a ( usually ) round f1 felt that contacts the shaft. If the bearing only has a hole that aligns with the oiler it wasn't designed for a wick. This isn't to say on old equipment that one type wasn't exchanged for another at some point in its life.


----------



## Will2523 (Jun 22, 2017)

*I have this lathe*

I am a newbie wood worker and rabidly learning. I found this lathe in an old store house and have been desperately looking for anyone who has restored theirs.

Do you have any pics on the deconstruction? My tail stock does not have a hand wheel. Is there a source for replacement parts?


----------



## bigred5 (Dec 18, 2018)

I recently just picked up this lathe as well and requires some work. So far this is the best reference that I have been able to come across. As Will2523 asked, does anyone have any documentation?


----------

